# Anejo Season......has begun!



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Shipments have arrived in Florida :tu
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119764

in georgia 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120147

on the interent :ss
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120145

how long till they get to California.... :dr


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

why dont you just order from one of them?? I mean there good cigars but I understand what all the fuss is about.. :2


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd like to buy some Sharks. Seems that website is out of stock.


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

There will be allot more Anejos than previous years.I got my hands on thirteen 55's and 5 77's so far and got the boxes they came in.The hunt continues!:cb


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

jamminison said:


> There will be allot more Anejos than previous years.I got my hands on thirteen 55's and 5 77's so far and got the boxes they came in.The hunt continues!:cb


I kind of wish some of you guys would leave some for the rest of us. Sheesh.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup

Local B&M has had them for some time now. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I hate your guys:r:r:r be glad ya don't live up here, not available, and if they where...$$$$$$$$


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Going Anejo shopping tomorrow


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

My local B&M emailed me that the new Fuentes arrived yesterday.
I got 10 #77 Sharks for 11 bucks a piece.
They had the other sizes too, but I'm a sucker for the Sharks.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

My B&M emailed me today. No time this evening to go. I'll be there tomorrow, though:dr


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Mine supposedly didn't have them today.

I'm not sure when to expect them.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

mine should have theirs in, but alas, no $$ :broke smiley


----------



## vintagejc (Oct 7, 2007)

Just got the call, Anejos are in. I'll post some p0rn later.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I would like to get my hands on some Sharks but I went crazy last year searching for Anejos and to be honest I just don't have it in me or the time this year to drive myself nuts looking for them. (Insert Lazy Smiley Here)


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

My B&M just told me that Fuente is screwing them around with their account, so they may not be getting any Anejo's or Opus in this year. Looks like my only hope is the Interweb, and catching it before they sell out.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

once i get my usual allotment i will post some up for sale. just be patient guys, they will come around.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

My friend at the B&M called me and let me take as many 46's as I want for 8 bucks yesterday and should get the 77's from the other store today.

I bought some, took one to meet my buddies outside Corona for an evening smoke on our Harleys, fired it up and was definitely not blown away, although it was pretty good.

I am quickly not getting it anymore since I have been almost exclusively buying stuff like Bolivar Royal Corona and RASS with very little difficulty.

These are good, but besides the 77's, I am losing me zest to search for them.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

I was just notified that my Anejos have shipped...
1 box each... 77's, 50's, 55's

Only been in business for a year, so I'm happy with this allotment.

Jim


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> once i get my usual allotment i will post some up for sale. just be patient guys, they will come around.


I am not trying to be disrespectful, but I do not understand this logic. If you have access to the cigars why not share the access?

What is the point of you buying all of the cigars just to turn around and resell them? I understand that by buying larger batches you may get a better price, but the extra handling and shipping may not be worth the discount. Additionally, others may want to by directly from authorized vendors in order to build a vendor / customer relationship... :2


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

That's why I only have one (maybe 2) per year on Christmas day. These may not be the best cigar on earth, but they are special. :ss


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

floydpink said:


> These are good, but besides the 77's, I am losing me zest to search for them.


Been wondering, what makes the 77's so much better? I've collected some 48 and 49s over the last few months but still haven't smoked one. Also picked up 4 77s Monday because of the hype. What makes the sharks so much better?


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

how am i not sharing access? i'm buying them to get them to people who do not get them at all. maybe there is a miss-communication here.


----------



## J-Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I am not trying to be disrespectful, but I do not understand this logic. If you have access to the cigars why not share the access?
> 
> What is the point of you buying all of the cigars just to turn around and resell them? I understand that by buying larger batches you may get a better price, but the extra handling and shipping may not be worth the discount. Additionally, others may want to by directly from authorized vendors in order to build a vendor / customer relationship... :2


For those of you that haven't figured it our yet, he is a profiteer. He frequents many different cigar boards, car auction boards and cell phone boards selling his products. And when confronted with it, he gets belligerent and insults people (and nasty comments about ones mother...tasteless). There are plenty of examples on other boards. He goes by a few different names, barbourjay, jaybarbour, fuentesnob, etc. He had his Anejos for sale on Ebay but pulled them when confronted with being a profiteer...or maybe he figures that he can break them up and sell for more here or some other board?

I will respect this board's rule concerning cross board flaming and will not post links. However, those who wish to have more information may PM me. I do not wish to have an e-argument with Mr. Barbour. I would hope people are very careful dealing with this individual (I, personally would never deal with him...period).


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

J-Fuzzy said:


> For those of you that haven't figured it our yet, he is a profiteer. He frequents many different cigar boards, car auction boards and cell phone boards selling his products. And when confronted with it, he gets belligerent and insults people (and nasty comments about ones mother...tasteless). There are plenty of examples on other boards. He goes by a few different names, barbourjay, jaybarbour, fuentesnob, etc. He had his Anejos for sale on Ebay but pulled them when confronted with being a profiteer...or maybe he figures that he can break them up and sell for more here or some other board?


Interesting, I think maybe some others have pointed out similar instances before...........



> I will respect this board's rule concerning cross board flaming and will not post links. However, those who wish to have more information may PM me. I do not wish to have an e-argument with Mr. Barbour. I would hope people are very careful dealing with this individual (I, personally would never deal with him...period).


Thanks!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Back to our regularly scheduled thread.

If anyone finds sharks, let me know... I would like to buy one as I keep hearing about them. 

If anyone can help fulfill that request, I'll be filled with glee. Thanks!


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

barbourjay said:


> how am i not sharing access? i'm buying them to get them to people who do not get them at all. maybe there is a miss-communication here.


Yeah, I have no problem with this - or you. You are generous w/ deals and information.

I do have a little problem with other guys bragging about how big a stash they've accumulated when many of us (especially up North) are likely to be SOL. A little sensitivity would help,


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

J-Fuzzy said:


> For those of you that haven't figured it our yet, he is a profiteer. He frequents many different cigar boards, car auction boards and cell phone boards selling his products. And when confronted with it, he gets belligerent and insults people (and nasty comments about ones mother...tasteless). There are plenty of examples on other boards. He goes by a few different names, barbourjay, jaybarbour, fuentesnob, etc. He had his Anejos for sale on Ebay but pulled them when confronted with being a profiteer...or maybe he figures that he can break them up and sell for more here or some other board?
> 
> I will respect this board's rule concerning cross board flaming and will not post links. However, those who wish to have more information may PM me. I do not wish to have an e-argument with Mr. Barbour. I would hope people are very careful dealing with this individual (I, personally would never deal with him...period).


Hmmm....those are some pretty strong accusations for your first post? If someone wants to turn a profit more power to them. I dont see anything wrong for selling a rare commodity for profit as long as its an honest deal.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

kas said:


> Yeah, I have no problem with this - or you. You are generous w/ deals and information.
> 
> I do have a little problem with other guys bragging about how big a stash they've accumulated when many of us (especially up North) are likely to be SOL. A little sensitivity would help,


You realize he was here posting the 5 boxes of Anejos he picked up, right?


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

DennisP said:


> You realize he was here posting the 5 boxes of Anejos he picked up, right?


he posted in the thread, i'm sure he does.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

DennisP said:


> You realize he was here posting the 5 boxes of Anejos he picked up, right?


Forewarned is forearmed. And I've never dealt with him. I'm just getting a little tired of people exhibiting the "I've got mine, you get yours" attitude with hard-to-find smokes. It doesn't apply to 99% of folks here. And that's all I'll say on the subject.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> how am i not sharing access? i'm buying them to get them to people who do not get them at all. maybe there is a miss-communication here.


There is not a miss-communication. It just seems that you have appointed yourself as the distributor of the Fuente line. Maybe I am wrong, but your assurance of buying up the cigars only to re-sell them here paints that picture...:2

Buy buying up entire stocks of cigars and sharing them with people that you deem appropriate is not sharing access, it is creating a market based off supply and demand that you control.

Sharing access would be letting folks know where they can purchase cigars from a vendor without passing your litmus test.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> There is not a miss-communication. It just seems that you have appointed yourself as the distributor of the Fuente line. Maybe I am wrong, but your assurance of buying up the cigars only to re-sell them here paints that picture...:2
> 
> Buy buying up entire stocks of cigars and sharing them with people that you deem appropriate is not sharing access, it is creating a market based off supply and demand that you control.
> 
> Sharing access would be letting folks know where they can purchase cigars from a vendor without passing your litmus test.


we are getting way off topic, there is no litmus test. they get distributed to people here at these forums. everyone already knows my primary source (tampa sweethearts). i just happen to live close to them and don't have to spend the 30$ worth of merchandise to buy the rares from them.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> we are getting way off topic, there is no litmus test. they get distributed to people here at these forums. everyone already knows my primary source (tampa sweethearts). i just happen to live close to them and don't have to spend the 30$ worth of merchandise to buy the rares from them.


Are you selling at MSRP?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Stop busting Jeremy's balls. He's not on here selling us Anejos for 10x what he pays. I've seen him sell for MSRP + tax and shipping. That's fair to me. He's not on here "appointing himself as the Fuente distributor". I'm personally happy we have him, it affords me to get my hands on Opus and Anejos which are virtually impossible to find in my area for less than $20 a stick. Give the guy a break and stop acting juvenile. CS is too good a place for this sort of behavior.

I'm off my soap box. :hn


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Are you selling at MSRP?


You tell us. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120325


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Darrell said:


> Stop busting Jeremy's balls. He's not on here selling us Anejos for 10x what he pays. I've seen him sell for MSRP + tax and shipping. That's fair to me. He's not on here "appointing himself as the Fuente distributor". I'm personally happy we have him, it affords me to get my hands on Opus and Anejos which are virtually impossible to find in my area for less than $20 a stick. Give the guy a break and stop acting juvenile. CS is too good a place for this sort of behavior.
> 
> I'm off my soap box. :hn


Nobody is busting his balls or acting juvenile. People are asking legitimate questions based on a pattern of behavior observed in barbourjay both on CS and on other boards.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Are you selling at MSRP?


when i get them at that price yes. MSRP is what tampa sweethearts does generally. i still pay 7% sales tax but it's very minor compared to the 30 bones you have to dish out to buy them.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Weren't a few boxes of these just available on Ebay, IIRC for $400-$500 a box? That's only about double the retail price paid.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

barbourjay said:


> we are getting way off topic, there is no litmus test. they get distributed to people here at these forums. everyone already knows my primary source (tampa sweethearts). i just happen to live close to them and don't have to spend the 30$ worth of merchandise to buy the rares from them.


Though I'm hesitant to further this discussion, I have to comment on this. I called TS Monday to inquire about Sharks and they told me that not only were they out, but they were not sure they would be getting any more in. I was picking up a bundle of smokes and thought it would be nice to get a couple of Sharks with my order. I think this is what SmokinApe is referring to. If you had simply purchased what you wanted for yourself, there's a chance I might have been able to get a couple, as well as some others that were looking for them. Now, you have them and stated that your intention is to make some of them available to the jungle. Why? They already were available to us and unless you're going to sell them for $9.25 you haven't done anyone any favors. And if we miss your post we're out of luck.

These cigars are popular and sell out fast. When we miss out, that just the way it goes and we all understand that. I just don't see the point of you buying them up and then reselling them. Other than the possibility of some kudos or an RG bump, what's the point? Sorry, but I just don't get it.


----------



## J-Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2007)

Jeremy, while your attempts to regain control of your "reputation" here are failing, the answer to everyones questions are right in front of them. You joined in August of 2007, three months ago and have 41 "business transactions" (as you called it on another forum) that are documented. They may also Google your aliases from other sites that I mentioned above. You are a cellular phone salesman for a shady company, at best, and your sole purpose of joining these boards is to sell your wares. I have also noticed that those coming to your defense are people with whom you have sold "rare" products, not available in their area.

Tampa Sweethearts would not sell you the amount of product that you are re-selling here and at other websites. You have also been accused of re-selling "bonuses" from trades on another board, as well as putting together boxes from trades and sales and selling as "intact" (look at E-bay- where you changed your name when you join all these sites so no one would figure you out, under the new name of "fuentesnob"). Why are you not honest with everyone and admit that your main objective is to sell products...ie- retailer, profiteer, etc?


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Though I'm hesitant to further this discussion, I have to comment on this. I called TS Monday to inquire about Sharks and they told me that not only were they out, but they were not sure they would be getting any more in. I was picking up a bundle of smokes and thought it would be nice to get a couple of Sharks with my order. I think this is what SmokinApe is referring to. If you had simply purchased what you wanted for yourself, there's a chance I might have been able to get a couple, as well as some others that were looking for them. Now, you have them and stated that your intention is to make some of them available to the jungle. Why? They already were available to us and unless you're going to sell them for $9.25 you haven't done anyone any favors. And if we miss your post we're out of luck.
> 
> These cigars are popular and sell out fast. When we miss out, that just the way it goes and we all understand that. I just don't see the point of you buying them up and then reselling them. Other than the possibility of some kudos or an RG bump, what's the point? Sorry, but I just don't get it.


He didn't buy those boxes at TA, they have a limit of 2 of any of the rares. I've swung in before and grabbed some 49s, never had any sharks there.

But, your point is still valid.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

DennisP said:


> You tell us. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120325


I don't know, $14 a piece shipped for Opi Robusto seems to be about right. I am guessing that some of what he lets go here has some age on it as well, so your getting a benny there.

I have to admit, I was a little jealous of Jeremy having the mainline on the Fuentes, but hey he gets em, you want em, you buy em, or you don't. Pretty simple.
My first and only Opus and Anejo was a gift from an NST, and I plan on putting some back in the jungle once I have some. People do what they can, and people are pretty good in the jungle or they won't last in the jungle.



Darrell said:


> Stop busting Jeremy's balls. He's not on here selling us Anejos for 10x what he pays. I've seen him sell for MSRP + tax and shipping. That's fair to me. He's not on here "appointing himself as the Fuente distributor". I'm personally happy we have him, it affords me to get my hands on Opus and Anejos which are virtually impossible to find in my area for less than $20 a stick. Give the guy a break and stop acting juvenile. CS is too good a place for this sort of behavior.
> 
> I'm off my soap box. :hn


Ditto


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

mostholycerebus said:


> Weren't a few boxes of these just available on Ebay, IIRC for $400-$500 a box? That's only about double the retail price paid.


nope, 300 with no reserve which isn't double the price of 48's and 49's which isn't double. it's what i paid from a forum member on another site that got me those boxes. i would post a link but i can't, feel free to pm me. i paid 320 for each of those boxes.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

DennisP said:


> He didn't buy those boxes at TA, they have a limit of 2 of any of the rares...


Point noted. I knew that the limit was 2 on the phone, but didn't know the limit applied in the store. I was just going by what he said his source was.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Though I'm hesitant to further this discussion, I have to comment on this. I called TS Monday to inquire about Sharks and they told me that not only were they out, but they were not sure they would be getting any more in. I was picking up a bundle of smokes and thought it would be nice to get a couple of Sharks with my order. I think this is what SmokinApe is referring to. If you had simply purchased what you wanted for yourself, there's a chance I might have been able to get a couple, as well as some others that were looking for them. Now, you have them and stated that your intention is to make some of them available to the jungle. Why? They already were available to us and unless you're going to sell them for $9.25 you haven't done anyone any favors. And if we miss your post we're out of luck.
> 
> These cigars are popular and sell out fast. When we miss out, that just the way it goes and we all understand that. I just don't see the point of you buying them up and then reselling them. Other than the possibility of some kudos or an RG bump, what's the point? Sorry, but I just don't get it.


just to re-iterate, i didn't buy those boxes from tampa sweethearts. tampa will not sell more than 2 singles at a time per person per day. those boxes came from another source whom i wans't expecting to get any but they did.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Alright, so perhaps I'm signing my fate by being on the opposite side of a mod here, but I would consider it 'busting balls' to have a guy sign up and have his first post (ever) be for the sole purpose of discrediting someone who has exhibited fairness on THIS board (not other boards because, as was pointed out the last time this exact same thing happened here (a couple days ago), cross board crap was strictly not allowed).

Personally, I bought 5 '02 anejo's for $55. That sounds fair to me... and I have no access to them where I am. He could've charged more, I've seen people here charge crazy amounts for stuff here and we're told not to question the prices. "Buy or don't buy, but don't complain about the prices".

If someone is a scumbag, then yeah... a warning is in order, but this guy has 41 trader feedbacks and none are negative...

I'm not trying to involve myself in some battle or be inflammatory, but I dealt with him and felt that not only was it a fair deal, but a very good one... regardless of what may have happened anywhere else. I'm just going on personal experience.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

LeafHog said:


> Nobody is busting his balls or acting juvenile. People are asking legitimate questions based on a pattern of behavior observed in barbourjay both on CS and on other boards.


He's been nothing but good to the people of CS. Look at his trader feedback, you don't get that from ripping people off. Unless the folks in this thread were totally involved in the stuff that went down on other forums that everything they know is purely speculation. I love this community and am not against anyone, I'm just trying to make people consider Jeremy's reputation here and nowhere else.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

barbourjay said:


> we are getting way off topic, there is no litmus test. they get distributed to people here at these forums. everyone already knows my primary source (tampa sweethearts). i just happen to live close to them and don't have to spend the 30$ worth of merchandise to buy the rares from them.


I can vouch for Jeremy as a true BOTL. :ss


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

barbourjay said:


> nope, 300 with no reserve which isn't double the price of 48's and 49's which isn't double. it's what i paid from a forum member on another site that got me those boxes. i would post a link but i can't, feel free to pm me. i paid 320 for each of those boxes.


My bad, when I looked it was $300+ (depending on size) WITH reserve (which is why I didn't bid, I don't bid on reserve auctions) with a Buy It Now in the upper-$400's. But, yeah, if you make the boxes available here at the $300-ish price i'll definitely point the wife at them for christmas. :tu


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

DBall said:


> Alright, so perhaps I'm signing my fate by being on the opposite side of a mod here, but I would consider it 'busting balls' to have a guy sign up and have his first post (ever) be for the sole purpose of discrediting someone who has exhibited fairness on THIS board (not other boards because, as was pointed out the last time this exact same thing happened here (a couple days ago), cross board crap was strictly not allowed).
> 
> Personally, I bought 5 '02 anejo's for $55. That sounds fair to me... and I have no access to them where I am. He could've charged more, I've seen people here charge crazy amounts for stuff here and we're told not to question the prices. "Buy or don't buy, but don't complain about the prices".
> 
> ...





Darrell said:


> He's been nothing but good to the people of CS. Look at his trader feedback, you don't get that from ripping people off. Unless the folks in this thread were totally involved in the stuff that went down on other forums that everything they know is purely speculation. I love this community and am not against anyone, I'm just trying to make people consider Jeremy's reputation here and nowhere else.


Let's put it this way gentlemen, opinions vary in regards to barbourjay. As far as trader feedback goes - since hardly anyone leaves negative feedback many senior gorillas have learned to ignore it, or at best to use it as only a small indicator of someone's dealings here at CS - same goes for RG and post count.

barbourjay's actions here at CS have rubbed some (many) the wrong way, same as what has happened to him at other boards. Those who dislike what they see have every right to call him out on it.

Patterns of questionable selling behavior across multiple boards is not something to take lightly.


----------



## J-Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2007)

Your mod is giving good advice. While this was my first posts at your forum, it does not disqualify the warning coming from so many. As I stated before, Googling JayB98, barbourjay, jeremybarbour, etc. will give much insight. From there it is up to you to make informed decisions. That is all.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

My final :2...

I just feel that by buying up stock and selectively selling it to choice parties is self serving, not community serving.

The point, from what I understand, of this jungle is to create a community for BOTL/SOTLs not an environment for personal gain.

If I was a benefactor of this, non-random non-lottery based, trading / selling I would look favorably at it; from a perspective of "what is fair" I do not...

The facts remain that barborjay posts picture after picture of box after box of these cigars only citing TampaSweetharts as his source; which we know is not true. He then assures everyone that he will sell his "extras" here at the jungle for MSRP and take care of everyone. This is suspect...

Two pages ago I asked "If you have access to the cigars why not share the access? " barborjay still has not answered...


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I think he is selling for a profit and just won't come out and say it. When he first posted on these boards he talked about loving Opus X and not being able to get enough, but having Anejos. I traded two Opus' for two Anejos, a fair trade. Part of the reason I did this is because he was new and wanting Opus X and I had some and did not have an Anejos.

A few weeks later the same cigars I traded are being sold WAY above MSRP in this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107799

Now, it is his cigar, he can do whatever he wants with them. But, I don't think many here promote trading for hard to find cigars and then selling them for a large profit.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

floydpink said:


> I bought some, took one to meet my buddies outside Corona for an evening smoke on our Harleys, fired it up and was definitely not blown away, although it was pretty good.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ha....I more than likely passed right by you, I went to Corona last night and saw all of the bikes outside. Actually at one point, I thought to myself, I wonder if any of these guys are on any cigar forums.


----------



## jbresler (Jun 3, 2006)

Anejo season has indeed begun :ss

Just picked up a box of 46's 10% off of the per stick price. I am one happy camper. That box of 49's was really tempting too...ugh might have to go back. Oh yea, they had a few boxes of Hemingway Maddies. Uh oh, I think my credit card is going to melt...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> Let's put it this way gentlemen, opinions vary in regards to barbourjay. As far as trader feedback goes - since hardly anyone leaves negative feedback many senior gorillas have learned to ignore it, or at best to use it as only a small indicator of someone's dealings here at CS - same goes for RG and post count.
> 
> barbourjay's actions here at CS have rubbed some (many) the wrong way, same as what has happened to him at other boards. Those who dislike what they see have every right to call him out on it.
> 
> Patterns of questionable selling behavior across multiple boards is not something to take lightly.


Pretty well says it for me. Someone warning someone to be cautious is a lot different than "busting his balls". As far as anything else goes....The MOD's can handle it, and if anyone doesn't like it, or the way some of the FOG's and Elders questions someones intent...Door swings both ways.


----------



## FontanaHoo (Jul 18, 2007)

I just picked up 6 "55's" and 3 "Works of Art" in VA. Do the "works of art" correspond to a number?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

FontanaHoo said:


> I just picked up 6 "55's" and 3 "Works of Art" in VA. Do the "works of art" correspond to a number?


The WOA isn't an Anejo. It is from the Hemingway line to the best of my knowledge unless it's something new this year.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Texas guys/gals these should start showing up today or Friday if you haven't seen them already. Just a heads up. I've confirmed at one place in the DFW area and will be checking another on my way home from work.


----------



## FontanaHoo (Jul 18, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> The WOA isn't an Anejo. It is from the Hemingway line to the best of my knowledge unless it's something new this year.


Ha-ha! I just looked, you are correct my friend. I just started grabbing out of boxes in my excitement, apparently I went one box too far.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> My final :2...
> 
> I just feel that by buying up stock and selectively selling it to choice parties is self serving, not community serving.
> 
> ...


you've yet to point out where this is self serving and how. what do i gain from buying stuff to turn it around and sell it if the price is at MSRP?? i do share access to the anejos. it's not a random based lottery. i make a post just as everyone else does and they go in the order of which they are asked for. there is nothing arbitrary about this sytem or dishonorable. i never said tampa sweethearts is my only source. selective reading again.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Good grief. This thread has gotten way out of control well beyond the point of reading most of this. I suppose it's good that I'm not a mod


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm enjoying it. o


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

FontanaHoo said:


> Ha-ha! I just looked, you are correct my friend. I just started grabbing out of boxes in my excitement, apparently I went one box too far.


Hemi's are a good smoke as well. Enjoy em!


----------



## FontanaHoo (Jul 18, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Hemi's are a good smoke as well. Enjoy em!


<---------That is why it still says "Young Chimp"!

Thanks!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Opinions are like... well, you all know that quote.

I've been trying to stay out of this, but I want to add something.

I was someone that called out Jeremy when he first started selling here, and I stand by what I said about him during that time. However, since then I've seen his sales, and I can't say I've seen any price abuse. Am I envious of his ability to acquire Anejos? Of course, but I'm sure he's paying more than I'd be willing to.

To add, I really think Jeremy is beginning to understand how the jungle works. My advice to him is to treat us less like a market and more like friends. Bomb some people! PIF, get involved that way. If you have been doing that, great, if not, the holiday is a great time to start. I've seen the jungle have a short memory with transgressions (whether assumed or real here).


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

CeeGar said:


> I'm enjoying it. o


I'm glad someone is. After the first 20-30 of these threads they'll start getting old. Trust me. All this BS belongs somewhere besides here. I can think of a few places it would fit right into, but that's another story. I'm sure this is what jovenhut was wanting his thread to turn into. NOT!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> I'm glad someone is. After the first 20-30 of these threads they'll start getting old. Trust me. All this BS belongs somewhere besides here. I can think of a few places it would fit right into, but that's another story. I'm sure this is what jovenhut was wanting his thread to turn into. NOT!


I think it turned into this for a reason. Having information is no sin.


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

Really its about supply and demand. Personally I would pay more per stick for something I couldnt get anywhere. Its funny if you think about it, because we get mad at a BOTL who may or may not be turning a profit but we are so friendly and kind to people at B&Ms who are definately taking extra money out of our pockets. Ive gotten sticks off a few BOTLs for a lot cheaper then what most B&Ms and internet retailers can sell me.

Getting back to topic, I just went to the B&M that I got my sharks from last week and now they are limiting it to 2 Anejos a piece total. I could only get a shark and a 48. I was going to pick up some Opus but I decided to get others instead.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

barbourjay said:


> you've yet to point out where this is self serving and how. * what do i gain from buying stuff to turn it around and sell it if the price is at MSRP?? *i do share access to the anejos. it's not a random based lottery. i make a post just as everyone else does and they go in the order of which they are asked for. there is nothing arbitrary about this sytem or dishonorable. i never said tampa sweethearts is my only source. selective reading again.


The obvious answer being... the difference between what you paid and what you sold the items for, which many seem to attribute as the reason for your participation here.

Per the rules in the WTB WTS areas there is nothing wrong with selling things at a reasonable price here. Specializing in hard to find cigars that require access to get helps shield profit under the guise of "reasonable". Again, not against the rules but may be percieved as a violation of what many feel is the spirit here. The WTS forum is here as an aid to help folks get rid of cigars they may tire of / are moving on from. It was never intended as a retail outlet for flippers.

Those that become blatant, repetitive, flippers for profit participants (MSRP aside) are essentially setting up a cottage industry on CS. This has been grounds for expulsion in the past. Posting that you are going to get some to "flip" seems to have opened up the floodgates for comment on your current and past activities.

Maybe you should put a nice lot up in the charity auction thread with the proceeds going to the troops. It's the time of year when most vendors do something nice for their customers and I'm sure the troops would appreciate it.


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

Jeremy, No matter what that guy says, You are a BOTL hero!!:tu:ss


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Maybe you should put a nice lot up in the charity auction thread with the proceeds going to the troops. It's the time of year when most vendors do something nice for their customers and I'm sure the troops would appreciate it.


Now there's a good idea! :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I remember when this guys first started selling here I googled his username and read about him buying cigars on one board and selling them for profit on another. He's more of a cigar broker than a BOTL.. IMHO.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Maybe you should put a nice lot up in the charity auction thread with the proceeds going to the troops. It's the time of year when most vendors do something nice for their customers and I'm sure the troops would appreciate it.


He did, the thread is here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=118568

:tu


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

FontanaHoo said:


> Ha-ha! I just looked, you are correct my friend. I just started grabbing out of boxes in my excitement, apparently I went one box too far.


Probably not a bad pickup... the WOAs being shipped right now are WOAMs"!!!


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

My B&M has the 49's, I picked one up.


----------



## FontanaHoo (Jul 18, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Probably not a bad pickup... the WOAs being shipped right now are WOAMs"!!!


They are indeed WOAMs, that is why they looked so much like the Anejos I just kept going!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Got em in today, grabbed two. Theres a 2 per day limit. It's annoying. But anyway, we've had opus x in for a month now so I don't expect these to go too quick. I'll be back tomorrow!

I'm up to three and I've never even had one before


----------



## cabeson (Oct 16, 2007)

Living in Los Angeles I have to wait till early December.
I guess waiting makes the tastebuds grow fonder.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

cabeson said:


> Living in Los Angeles I have to wait till early December.
> I guess waiting makes the tastebuds grow fonder.


You too huh? Same for SJ. No Anejos until RIGHT before Christmas.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They told me they wouldn't be here til Christmas as well. But they showed up today!

There may be hope!


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

got my haul today. partial box of sharks,15, 2 50's, 2 maduro hemingway sigs. i dropped in the briary in birmingham and they *had* the 77's, still got, as of 11:00am whole boxes of 46's, 48's and 49's and a partial box of 50's, minus 2. and several boxes of fuente maduro hemingway in various sizes.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> The obvious answer being... the difference between what you paid and what you sold the items for, which many seem to attribute as the reason for your participation here.
> 
> Per the rules in the WTB WTS areas there is nothing wrong with selling things at a reasonable price here. Specializing in hard to find cigars that require access to get helps shield profit under the guise of "reasonable". Again, not against the rules but may be percieved as a violation of what many feel is the spirit here. The WTS forum is here as an aid to help folks get rid of cigars they may tire of / are moving on from. It was never intended as a retail outlet for flippers.
> 
> ...


i already did but i'm not a vendor. also all this started with j-fuzzy, the same guy who made the accusation that i was going to keep the auctioned cigars for myself, not to mention calling my girl a whore and my soon to be adopted son a bastard, google his name you will see. you guys are buying his bait hook line an sinker. for those who have asked me over PM about my sources i've told them. i've never hestitated. also as for where i got the 5 boxes, they do not ship any items. they are a small b&m in a mall that has had a fuente account for a while now. people have asked and i have told them. i also buy regularly from this B&M but accusing me and trying to pick a fight is no way to start up any type of informative relationship and this is the 2nd time that the same person has done so instead of just asking me over PM. the people who came here didn't come here to contribute anything relevant to the forum. they came here to start a flame war and to try to tarnish my reputation. this is obvious and it's agaisn't the sticky policy that was setup by PDS at the top of the forum. they tried yesterday and now they are back at it again.


----------



## cabeson (Oct 16, 2007)

Reading this thread is making me wonder about barbourjay and his anejos.
I 've never tried one...and was thinking of dealing with jay....therefore I'll wait till 
December


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Debob said:


> got my haul today. partial box of sharks,15, 2 50's, 2 maduro hemingway sigs. i dropped in the briary in birmingham and they *had* the 77's, still got, as of 11:00am whole boxes of 46's, 48's and 49's and a partial box of 50's, minus 2. and several boxes of fuente maduro hemingway in various sizes.


This is what a BOLT does... Goes and buys his sticks and lets other know where they can do the same, not clear out the store inventory and then create a monopoly while acting like a hero.

Additionally, if someone claims to only be buying sticks in bulk to share them with "their" community, they don't put them on ebay regardless of where they were purchased. My :2.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

cabeson said:


> Reading this thread is making me wonder about barbourjay and his anejos.
> I 've never tried one...and was thinking of dealing with jay....therefore I'll wait till
> December


why because he has something you want at a price you were willing to pay?? :mn

with your 2nd post, right..

Let me guess you have been lurking and reading..


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

cabeson said:


> Living in Los Angeles I have to wait till early December.
> I guess waiting makes the tastebuds grow fonder.


My B&M in Orlando told me December, untl they were surprised they showed up on Friday.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

barbourjay said:


> for those who have asked me over PM about my sources i've told them. i've never hestitated. also as for where i got the 5 boxes, they do not ship any items. they are a small b&m in a mall that has had a fuente account for a while now. people have asked and i have told them.


This is all true, of course... but I think the issue might be what you're in this for. If you want to make money off of cigars, that's fine... that's what eBay, etc. is for. That is not, however, what these cigars forums are for.

For example, you obtained a number of boxes of Anejos recently; that's excellent for you. However, consider this exchange from that thread where people were begging you to sell some of the Anejos you purchased:

_ as for all of the PM's. *i do need to stock up for myself first before i go selling boxes to everyone else.* i know these are hard to get and a lot of people never see them but they are also some of my favorite smokes when they are the right size. trust me though, i believe there are plenty more to come and go this season. my advice is to look up all the local fuente dealers online and find the opus dealers call them and develop some relationships._

...and then you proceeded to list multiple boxes of Anejos for sale on eBay. That's fine, that's your right... but you must understand how it makes it look like your interest in participating in this and other forums is so that you can brag about the cigars you've purchased, and then flip them for a profit, while eschewing the brothers here.

You also asked for *more* Anejos at a time when you had boxes for sale on eBay, and were turning a deaf ear to people who were interested in purchasing some from you. From the same thread:

_i thought they didn't limit you on purchases? they never did me if i asked. *i'm looking for another box of 46's. i know, i know. i'm greedy.*_

Now, I'm not flaming you... I think people can do whatever they want with the cigars they have. But I also think it's reasonable to judge someone's intentions by their actions. I don't think you are participating here or elsewhere for the right reasons.

I may be wrong, but that's my take on it.

_Edited to add:_ There are other instances as well, where it appears you have bought from one forum, and then resold on another forum (for a slight mark-up) or have simply flaunted your ability to obtain "the goods", when the reality is that you relied on the good will of others to obtain said items.

But that's neither here nor there... it all really boils down to the intentions issue I mentioned above. Time will tell, I suppose, and everyone can be their own judge of your actions and intentions.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

barbourjay said:


> i already did but i'm not a vendor. also all this started with j-fuzzy, the same guy who made the accusation that i was going to keep the auctioned cigars for myself, not to mention calling my girl a whore and my soon to be adopted son a bastard, google his name you will see. you guys are buying his bait hook line an sinker. for those who have asked me over PM about my sources i've told them. i've never hestitated. also as for where i got the 5 boxes, they do not ship any items. they are a small b&m in a mall that has had a fuente account for a while now. people have asked and i have told them. i also buy regularly from this B&M but accusing me and trying to pick a fight is no way to start up any type of informative relationship and this is the 2nd time that the same person has done so instead of just asking me over PM. the people who came here didn't come here to contribute anything relevant to the forum. they came here to start a flame war and to try to tarnish my reputation. this is obvious and it's agaisn't the sticky policy that was setup by PDS at the top of the forum. they tried yesterday and now they are back at it again.












barbourjay, your sh!t stinks from a mile away. Quit whining about your reputation and work on how you conduct yourself on this board.


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

In almost every WTB thread that I have posted, Jeremy has offered to get the cigars that I posted at MSRP or slightly above. He even was willing to go to his B&M to get me King B's at MSRP. In all of my dealings with him he has gone above and beyond with everything. I did a 5 for 5 deal with him and he sent me 9 very nice sticks. I don't know about all of this other stuff but he has treated me MORE than fairly. :tu


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyway, back to Añejos... can anyone find me a box of these?


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

moki said:


> Anyway, back to Añejos... can anyone find me a box of these?


If I could I'd smoke 'em all, and then buy me a new cell phone. 

Huh? 

J-files: the truth is out there.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

So last Friday I was out to dinner with my girlfirend.
Stopped in for a martini (vodka, but that's another topic for discussion) at a local cigar bar.
Bought a box of Anejos 46's from this guy last year at msrp. 
Inquired about this year's expected arrival of the same. 
He said three weeks before Christmas.
No internet or phone sales. 
So you have to go visit his establishment to procure your smokes.
He only had a half dozen or so boxes last year and reluctantly sold me one box. 
Obviously, he nets more selling them as singles.
I am not in the market right now. 
Most of last year's purchase has survived the year, and my budget has been otherwise allocated. 
Local people might want to try their luck.
If nothing else you can enjoy a cocktail and peruse his well stocked walk-in humidor.

klik

This post will self destruct in four seconds.
The director will disavow any knowledge of your actions.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

You can get a box of pretty much everything here...if you have the scratch!

http://www.ecigardepot.com/Anejo.htm


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

boonedoggle said:


> You can get a box of pretty much everything here...if you have the scratch!
> 
> http://www.ecigardepot.com/Anejo.htm


(((gasp)))


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

I walked in one of my locals today, literally as he was unpacking some fuente boxes! He received 1 box each of 77,50,55 and WOAM!! So i patiently waited for him to unwrap and open each box-man that seemed like forever!! I ended up with 2 of each! This is the 1st time I've actually been able to buy them from a local-not online or trade/gift from a CS member. What a great day!:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

hurricane6 said:


> I walked in one of my locals today, literally as he was unpacking some fuente boxes! He received 1 box each of 77,50,55 and WOAM!! So i patiently waited for him to unwrap and open each box-man that seemed like forever!! I ended up with 2 of each! This is the 1st time I've actually been able to buy them from a local-not online or trade/gift from a CS member. What a great day!:tu


Good grief, man...did you have to sell your Porsche?:r Nice score!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Good grief, man...did you have to sell your Porsche?:r Nice score!


No, but I did let him drive it around the parking lot!!:r I made it out of there spending less than $100!:ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

hurricane6 said:


> No, but I did let him drive it around the parking lot!!:r I made it out of there spending less than $100!:ss


:r:r Oh, I read it as if you made off with 2 BOXES each! :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

boonedoggle said:


> Good grief. This thread has gotten way out of control well beyond the point of reading most of this. I suppose it's good that I'm not a mod


You got that right.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Guys, lets try and keep this thread civil...like most folks have.

It shouldn't be rocket science that:

1. A user who's first few posts here are ripping another member came here with an agenda. 

2. A user who spends the majority of their time at Club Stogie trying to sell other members cigars, is not really here to participate in the commuity as much as they are to profit from it. It's generally frowned on to use CS as a marketplace first, and a place to share the cigar passion second. That said, many members have stepped up and said the user in question has helped them, and most importantly has not tried to gouge them. If gouging were to happen, it woule be a whole different ballgame as far as I am concerned.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

boonedoggle said:


> You can get a box of pretty much everything here...if you have the scratch!
> 
> http://www.ecigardepot.com/Anejo.htm


Definitely do not patronize that establishment. Their markup is ridiculous, bordering on insulting.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

pnoon said:


> You got that right.


WHY YOU LITTLE.....!!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

moki said:


> This is all true, of course... but I think the issue might be what you're in this for. If you want to make money off of cigars, that's fine... that's what eBay, etc. is for. That is not, however, what these cigars forums are for.
> 
> For example, you obtained a number of boxes of Anejos recently; that's excellent for you. However, consider this exchange from that thread where people were begging you to sell some of the Anejos you purchased:
> 
> ...


A very well constructed post. Let's hope barbourjay takes notice.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

moki said:


> Definitely do not patronize that establishment. Their markup is ridiculous, bordering on insulting.


$35 for a Shark???
I need to go into the gouging business!!!


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> Blah blah blah





J-Fuzzy said:


> Blah blah blah


Cohiba Siglo VI anyone?

:chk


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Harpo said:


> Cohiba Siglo VI anyone?
> 
> :chk


sure, I'll PM you my addy :r
:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> sure, I'll PM you my addy :r
> :chk:chk:chk:chk


Touché!

Go on then. :tu


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

To lighten the mood, I get my new Anejo 49 home, get out of the car and drop it cap first on the pavement. Yep, slit cap and wrapper. Was going to gift it, guess I will have to smoke (not a maduro fan at all). Oh well, just a stupid cigar.


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Wow, just wow.

While I have a pretty good sense of where this will end up, I'm going to just hold my tongue for now and watch how it all pans out. Seen this show over and over.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Habana Mike said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> While I have a pretty good sense of where this will end up, I'm going to just hold my tongue for now and watch how it all pans out. Seen this show over and over.


Sadly, I have too.



> Happy Thanksgiving.


Ditto!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

DennisP said:


> Been wondering, what makes the 77's so much better? I've collected some 48 and 49s over the last few months but still haven't smoked one. Also picked up 4 77s Monday because of the hype. What makes the sharks so much better?


++
I think it might be the same thing that makes the Monte #2'a better. I have heard the better rollers are the ones that roll pyramid shapes due to the difficulty.

I also like the way you can clip it small and it concentrates the flavor.

In any event, a 77 is the best of the bunch but not even in the same league as some of the better Cubans.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

hurricane6 said:


> I walked in one of my locals today, literally as he was unpacking some fuente boxes! He received 1 box each of 77,50,55 and WOAM!! So i patiently waited for him to unwrap and open each box-man that seemed like forever!! I ended up with 2 of each! This is the 1st time I've actually been able to buy them from a local-not online or trade/gift from a CS member. What a great day!:tu


Hmm. Do I see a trade with the Japaneezeredneck in the future? He's deadly.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> You can get a box of pretty much everything here...if you have the scratch!
> 
> http://www.ecigardepot.com/Anejo.htm


Those prices are an absurdity.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

floydpink said:


> ++
> I think it might be the same thing that makes the Monte #2'a better. I have heard the better rollers are the ones that roll pyramid shapes due to the difficulty.


I'd say quite the opposite regarding the Monte #2s and #4s... these are some of the most inconsistent cigars on the market, because they are made in so many different factories, and in a quantity that ensures that there's really no way to keep them consistent.

For this reason, and also because I just don't really enjoy the Montecristo taste profile, #2s and #4s are cigars I steer away from. Out of the Montecristo moniker, I seem to only really enjoy the Montecristo Especial with some significant age on them.



> In any event, a 77 is the best of the bunch but not even in the same league as some of the better Cubans.


Well, that "Cuban" thing is a matter of opinion; name an actual brand or vitola, and you might have a point regarding your personal tastes, but the generalization is not useful. I personally find the Añejo line to not only be in the same league, but better than most Habanos.

As for the No.77s, they are actually all made by one woman. I personally enjoy the No.46s the most out of all of the Añejos.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

moki said:


> As for the No.77s, they are actually all made by one woman..


That's really interesting, I did not know that. Thanks.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

moki said:


> I'd say quite the opposite regarding the Monte #2s and #4s... these are some of the most inconsistent cigars on the market, because they are made in so many different factories, and in a quantity that ensures that there's really no way to keep them consistent.
> 
> For this reason, and also because I just don't really enjoy the Montecristo taste profile, #2s and #4s are cigars I steer away from. Out of the Montecristo moniker, I seem to only really enjoy the Montecristo Especial with some significant age on them.
> 
> ...


While I am in complete disagreement about the Monte 2's and 4's (they are two of my favorite ceegars in the whole wide world!), I respect what you are saying and also realize you have probably forgotten more about cigars this week than I will learn in my whole life.

That's what makes this place great, having guys like moki sharing their knowlege.

I really found the part about you feeling the Anejos better than most Habanos and you liking the 46's the most interesting of all, but interesting nonetheless.

Very intersting points you make though.

Aren't we supposed to be arguing about Anejos?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

floydpink said:


> While I am in complete disagreement about the Monte 2's and 4's (they are two of my favorite ceegars in the whole wide world!), I respect what you are saying and also realize you have probably forgotten more about cigars this week than I will learn in my whole life.
> 
> That's what makes this place great, having guys like moki sharing their knowlege.


Well, neither one of us can be "wrong" -- it's just personal preference. But it is true that Monte #2s and #4s are two of the most-produced hand-rolled cigars in the world. They are made at a number of factories, and I've found them to be inconsistent more than most cigars, likely in part because of that. Your mileage may vary.



> I really found the part about you feeling the Anejos better than most Habanos and you liking the 46's the most interesting of all, but interesting nonetheless.


Well, again, it's just personal taste. But cigars are like food... you don't always want the same thing. Same days, only a particular brand will do to satisfy your craving.

But in general, yeah, I'd rather have well aged Anejos than many Habanos brands that I find relatively boring... like Montecristos, Romeo y Julietas, Punch, Hoyo de Monterreys, Cuabas, etc.

There are of course other Habanos marquees that I absolutely love.

But getting back to the Añejos, they are just a a really nice, smooth, but very flavorful blend to me... they definitely smoke better with some nice age on 'em too.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

kas said:


> Those prices are an absurdity.


If you really wanna hurl, check out their Opus X prices. :tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> why because he has something you want at a price you were willing to pay?? :mn
> 
> with your 2nd post, right..
> 
> Let me guess you have been lurking and reading..


SNAP!

-----

Back on topic, I stopped into my B&M today and the owner explained the Fuente problem they are having (see previous post), and she thinks there might be hope, but not until mid December. Either way, I was able to snag 3 from that Billboard post yesterday, a #48, #49 and a #50 (no sharks though). I could have gotten more, but I got nervous and by the time I had composed myself, they were sold out.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

jkorp said:


> Back on topic, I stopped into my B&M today and the owner explained the Fuente problem they are having (see previous post), and she thinks there might be hope, but not until mid December. Either way, I was able to snag 3 from that Billboard post yesterday, a #48, #49 and a #50 (no sharks though). I could have gotten more, but I got nervous and by the time I had composed myself, they were sold out.


Yeah, that's the thing with Fuente... for cigars like these, vendors can't "order" anything. They just show up with a bill. heh


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Well it's been about 10 days.. Time to check out the B&M again Friday... Boy I hate to get out in that traffic though.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

moki said:


> Yeah, that's the thing with Fuente... for cigars like these, vendors can't "order" anything. They just show up with a bill. heh


Actually what it was, is they recently moved locations, and so their license was in question by Fuente. All the other distributers had no problems and kept the shipments rolling, but Fuente is refusing to send even a Curly Head until they get some kind of proof that their existing license is legit for the new location. Sounds like some BS Fuente is pulling to me, but what do I know?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

jkorp said:


> Actually what it was, is they recently moved locations, and so their license was in question by Fuente. All the other distributers had no problems and kept the shipments rolling, but Fuente is refusing to send even a Curly Head until they get some kind of proof that their existing license is legit for the new location. Sounds like some BS Fuente is pulling to me, but what do I know?


Technically, that'd be the Newman's -- they distribute everything for Fuente. I'm sure they'll get it worked out.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

moki said:


> Technically, that'd be the Newman's -- they distribute everything for Fuente. I'm sure they'll get it worked out.


The owner sounded confident it would work out too, but man were they pissed.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You guys and your golf gars. :r


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You dog,,,,you're going to L J Peretti aren't you? I love those guys along with the place in Framingham,,Watch City Cigar.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Cigary said:


> You dog,,,,you're going to L J Peretti aren't you? I love those guys along with the place in Framingham,,Watch City Cigar.


Great prices there, but they told me they had nothing in yet.


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

oh i forgot to mention that im splitting the sharks with my close friend who got me here, James Roberts bamadocs brother. i cant believe there is so much drama going on with these sticks. i am just as happy with the anejos i have,16 total in various sizes, as i would be wth 160 of them. im glad i got the chance to split the sharks with my friend and would never look back on it.
maybe people need to look at what is important rather than being the one with the most or making a buck on friends.if i offend anyone im sorry,imvery sleepy,lol.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Debob said:


> oh i forgot to mention that im splitting the sharks with my close friend who got me here, James Roberts bamadocs brother. i cant believe there is so much drama going on with these sticks.


that's the point, though... it's _not_ about the cigars...


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Debob said:


> oh i forgot to mention that im splitting the sharks with my close friend who got me here, James Roberts bamadocs brother. i cant believe there is so much drama going on with these sticks. i am just as happy with the anejos i have,16 total in various sizes, as i would be wth 160 of them. im glad i got the chance to split the sharks with my friend and would never look back on it.
> maybe people need to look at what is important rather than being the one with the most or making a buck on friends.if i offend anyone im sorry,imvery sleepy,lol.


Hey,

What the hell are you doin up at 10:47? lol WAAAAY past your bedtime Mr. Policeman!

BTW, thx for the box split! I'll be staying in touch with the Trussville store to see if I can catch em when their shipment arrives.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

The Anejos arrived in Indiana yesterday. I went to a couple B&M's and called a couple others, Carmacks in Noblesville is selling Sharks for 19.95, 48's for 18.95 which sucks. They ususally are a buck or two more on the hard to get stuff, but have gone overboard on these.

Cigar Box however, is selling them at much better prices. I bought a few, may have to back for the Hemmingway Signature Maruros. 

Everyone I talked to about these indicated that they would not be shipped until December .... they were all surprised. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> You guys and your golf gars. :r


Now THAT was funny.

This whole Anejo thing reminds me of my early days in business working the lobbies of Disney area hotels. There was a craze over Beanie Babies and people would line up outside the gift shops and pay 100 bucks for a purple stuffed bear named Princess.

I bought a bunch at much lower prices, and within a few years dumped a bunch of boxes of them.

The Anejos win over the Beanie Babies though, as they are good smokes.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

field said:


> *Carmacks in Noblesville is selling Sharks for 19.95*, 48's for 18.95 which sucks. They ususally are a buck or two more on the hard to get stuff, but have gone overboard on these.


*Gouging in my opinion*, 20 buck for a shark, and these are the same B/M's that are pleading for us to voice our opinion about the govts proposed taxation... I see, they can gouge thier own customers, but Mr. Govt. needs to play fair... this sucks. I dont wish the higher taxs on anyone but taking advantage of a BOTL aint' right.

As far as all the other mess in this thread, my guess is in a short time this will all be over.... I Maybe wrong but problems have a way moving on usually.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Picked up a box of sharks yesterday at msrp. Mmmm.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Fistville said:


> Picked up a box of sharks yesterday at msrp. Mmmm.


:chk AWESOME
If they ever need a home I'm game:ss


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Fistville said:


> Picked up a box of sharks yesterday at msrp. Mmmm.


Congrats! Thats what I am looking for as a Christmas Present this Year. :tu


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Anybody still have any sharks with the Cameroon wrapper? I've got 2 that I'm sittin on- haven't tried it yet

I believe they were only available with the Carlito's Way Sampler from Holt's


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

JamesRoberts said:


> Anybody still have any sharks with the Cameroon wrapper? I've got 2 that I'm sittin on- haven't tried it yet
> 
> I believe they were only available with the Carlito's Way Sampler from Holt's


I've got the same two from the same sampler. I haven't tried either yet... About 9 months old now I think... :O


----------



## cabeson (Oct 16, 2007)

Dammn You!!! Damn You all to Hell!!!














Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, the only shark I've ever seen is the camaroon wrapped version sitting in my humidor from Carlito's Way


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

JamesRoberts said:


> Anybody still have any sharks with the Cameroon wrapper? I've got 2 that I'm sittin on- haven't tried it yet
> 
> I believe they were only available with the Carlito's Way Sampler from Holt's


Cameroon wrapped Añejo Shark No.77 info & MSRP


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

jovenhut said:


> Congrats! Thats what I am looking for as a Christmas Present this Year. :tu


I'm out of town and my dad buys all his cigars from this B&M and I asked what he had in Anejos and he opened a shelf which held about a dozen or so boxes, and this is all previous shipments, he said this year was still in his office. So I got a box of year old sharks and a box of ashton ESGS. Pretty awesome day in an even more awesome shop. I'm gonna try to find another box of sharks from this year when I get back home.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Any word on Anejo's on the West Coast yet?


----------



## cabeson (Oct 16, 2007)

jovenhut said:


> Any word on Anejo's on the West Coast yet?


Keeping in touch with The Tinderbox......Beginning of Dec.


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

jovenhut said:


> Any word on Anejo's on the West Coast yet?


I found some in San Diego today. There were 2 different Anejo sizes and I grabbed 2 of the #50s for $14 each. I don't remember what the bigger one was. They also had some Hemingway Classic Maduros. I may head back tomorrow. I've never had an Anejo before but the way everyone gets so excited, I figured I should give them a try. Any advice on whether I should let they age before enjoying them?


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Got mine! :tu Unfortunately I've got to send 5 to a friend!


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

SD_Dave said:


> Any advice on whether I should let they age before enjoying them?


I usually let my Anejo's age at least a year, I'm always buying for next year at least. I would pick up a couple more if you could let them rest a few weeks then smoke one or two and save the rest till next year.

Anejos are a treat for me, I smoke one or two a year, and I just let the others age.

To me the Anejo is a full bodied smoke similar to Opus in that its best smoked on a full stomach, a little age willl help soften the nicotine punch a little


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

They've hit Central Illinois.
Came in Wednesday and I picked up a box of Sharks Friday.
I'm going to go back and see if there are any left today.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Picked up 2 sharks yesterday!


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

I went to B&M to pick up some cedar sheets for ANOTHER coolidor next thing I know I have 6 Anejo's and 6 Hemingway Signature Maduros in my bag. I love surprises. :chk


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice to see that they are finding their way into so many different hands at hopefully somewhere near msrp.


----------



## jcruse64 (Aug 26, 2007)

They are here also. My resident B&M had a box of 77's, 55's, 50's, 48's, and 46's, as well as 2 boxes of Hemi Signature maduro and one box of Hemi Masterpiece maduro (what a hoss!).

I picked up some 55's, 50's, and 46's, and one Signature maduro. Prices were under $10 each, except the 77's. I started to get a 77, but that dude is big. May go back tonight and pick one up when the owner is in, and see if he's got Opus in.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

jcruse64 said:


> They are here also. My resident B&M had a box of 77's, 55's, 50's, 48's, and 46's, as well as 2 boxes of Hemi Signature maduro and one box of Hemi Masterpiece maduro (what a hoss!).
> 
> I picked up some 55's, 50's, and 46's, and one Signature maduro. Prices were under $10 each, except the 77's. I started to get a 77, but that dude is big. May go back tonight and pick one up when the owner is in, and see if he's got Opus in.


you have 77's in that picture. they are the non cedar wrapped. i don't belive i see a tapered head cedar wrapped torpedo so that means you didn't buy 55's :tu


----------



## jcruse64 (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay...I cannot keep the numbers straight!!!:chk

What the heck DID I buy then??? :ss


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

jcruse64 said:


> Okay...I cannot keep the numbers straight!!!:chk
> 
> What the heck DID I buy then??? :ss


:r
from the pictures you got 3 77's, 2 46's and 2 50's. moki's site is great for these type of things. http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=35&pos=0

either way it's a great pickup. keep them, age them and enjoy them


----------



## jcruse64 (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh, I'll enjoy them for sure. I got to try one for Thanksgiving, from a sampler I bought off wes888, and I really enjoyed it. I was expecting a strong, full cigar, but it was not like I thought it might be; overpowering. Just a great flavor. Not like the Hemmie's I've already tried, and of course not like the 858's that I've come to love. Just a really great cigar.

I'll put most of these away, but will smoke at least one in the next month or so, and will also see about getting a couple more for an Xmas present :tu.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

J-Fuzzy said:


> Your mod is giving good advice. While this was my first posts at your forum, it does not disqualify the warning coming from so many. As I stated before, Googling JayB98, barbourjay, jeremybarbour, etc. will give much insight. From there it is up to you to make informed decisions. That is all.


I did a Google search on Jay.I found out that he has some issues on other boards.But It also seems that you have a habit of stalking him from board to board with the sole reason of harassing him.It makes me wary of both of you.but mostly you.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

The monsters you may be talking about are the Masterpiece Maddies. I believe they are 9" long.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I just picked up 6 Sharks today in NJ . The shop had #46 , #50 , #77 , #48 and #49 . Prices start at $11 and go up to $16 each with no limit . Got a free $10 gift card for spending over $75 . Taxes in NJ make them a bit higher but there was plenty of parking and I just happened to be going shopping nearby . Only problem with Holt's in Philly is getting there($3 Bridge toll) and finding cheap parking or train ride for $5 and a 2 stick limit but they usually have Anejos in stock . Sometimes you've got to take the good with the bad . :ss Nj prices are still way better then Ebay , do a search on eBay for Anejos and Opus , unbelievable !


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Nj prices are still way better then Ebay , do a search on eBay for Anejos and Opus , unbelievable !


They aren't THAT hard to get, geez! Just a quick search and I felt lucky to have a couple in my coolidor


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

All depends on your location really. When I was still in NY, getting Anejos was not that much of a problem. I even knew a hell hole of a smoke shop that had a full box of Sharks well after the rush but refused to ever buy them simply because they kept their humidor like crap, Way over humidified and way too hot and I had no clue how long they were sitting there, and was more afraid of the beetle factor more than anything. I noticed them there when we were there for a small fire they had in the shop and I made sure I got to check for extension in the walk-in humidor. Funny how obsessed I am with this hobby of ours. Here in Charlotte it was a bit of a challenge. I actually scored some 55's on Saturday at a nearby B&M that had a box stashed away. But this was after searching a bunch of B&Ms last weekend and coming out empty handed. I honestly didn't expect them to have any but when I noticed that they had just got Cuban Belis in stock I figured I would ask as they were not out on display. I could have bought all six that they had left at just over msrp but figured I would be a good guy and only take two. Figured I would leave some for the next guy who came in looking for them. Still never found any 77s but I am done searching for them at this point. Need to focus on finishing Christmas shopping at this stage in the game so my wife does not accuse me of being a selfish SOB.:r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I just picked up 6 Sharks today in NJ . The shop had #46 , #50 , #77 , #48 and #49 . Prices start at $11 and go up to $16 each with no limit . Got a free $10 gift card for spending over $75 . Taxes in NJ make them a bit higher but there was plenty of parking and I just happened to be going shopping nearby . Only problem with Holt's in Philly is getting there($3 Bridge toll) and finding cheap parking or train ride for $5 and a 2 stick limit but they usually have Anejos in stock . Sometimes you've got to take the good with the bad . :ss Nj prices are still way better then Ebay , do a search on eBay for Anejos and Opus , unbelievable !


You are so right about the eBay prices. I saw a box of Sharks go for $450 tonight. Absolutely crazy. I would never pay that much over MSRP esp up to the $20+ per stick mark. But hey, I guess some people have more cash than they know what to do with. Makes me glad to be a part of this board and be able to get some at a fair price!!


----------



## DH01 (Jun 23, 2007)

I was able to get some 50s and Sharks. should I remove the cello and the cedar sleeves from these to avoid mold problems? I concerned should I be? thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

DH01 said:


> I was able to get some 50s and Sharks. should I remove the cello and the cedar sleeves from these to avoid mold problems? I concerned should I be? thanks


Probably up to you, and how paranoid you are. I removed all the cedars on my existing stash, cause I was starting to get some mold spots on my December 2006 sticks. I put them back in the cello. Removing the cedar makes it much easier to keep a visual check. But, i only removed mine because I was just starting to see a problem, not because I was paranoid


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

DH01 said:


> I was able to get some 50s and Sharks. should I remove the cello and the cedar sleeves from these to avoid mold problems? I concerned should I be? thanks


If you want to be sure,
I'd say remove them.
:tu


----------

